# Swimbait Action!



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 14, 2008)

Yesterday evening, I set out determined to hook up with something on my Mattlures Ultimate Bluegill. It was warm and I saw hits on the top of the water. I'm gonna throw topwater tonight. On my first cast, I get the bait moving and I'm hooked up. The fish wasn't a spawner or a 12+ pounder, which is what I was told were the only things I would catch on the bait. It was a 2 pounder. If it was a female, it had already spawned out, and if it was a male, it was just skinny. It was only hooked on the belly treble hook, so I wouldn't have caught the fish without the added hook. The second cast didn't catch me any more fish and on my third, I tried to put the bait out there a little farther, and my line backlashed and popped. I sat there for about 3 seconds before that bait hit the water in the middle of the pond. I waded out as far as I could and dragged a rattle trap on the bottom and still ended up with no swimbait. I went out a little while ago with a golf ball retriever that drags the bottom like a dredge and the rope popped when I tried to pull it in. I guess it just wasn't meant to be...
I figure its boring to see fish sitting by a rod every report so this is a view from the ground (I realized the camera has a timer)


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2008)

Killer report man! Glad to see some swimbait fish! :beer:


----------



## little anth (Mar 14, 2008)

i may need to break down and get some swimbaits. what is the best kind for its price. i dont want to go all in yet. :roll:


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 14, 2008)

Glad to see the swimbaits are working for you. Its actually pretty cool seeing a bass trying to suck back a bluegill. Thats awesome.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice I cant wait for my swimbait rod to get here (prob wont wait) so I can start tossin some swimbaits


----------



## shamoo (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your swimbait, I got braid on for the heavier swimbaits for that reason plus if I get snagged I'm bringing it to the surface, gare-rone-teed. Maybe you'll win one from a Tinboat contest, never can tell.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 15, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Maybe you'll win one from a Tinboat contest, never can tell.



I think that is where the lost Bluegill came from????


----------



## shamoo (Mar 15, 2008)

In that case, "Crap"!!!!!! it double sucks. He can win another contest, right? I thought they stopped making Flying Lures.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 15, 2008)

Nah, the only bait I won was a Chatterbait in the monthly drawing. I ordered that swimbait almost a year ago.


----------



## redbug (Mar 15, 2008)

glad to see your catching fish on the swimbait. 
Did you find that the bluegill would run funny?
my baby bass runs great in the water but i heard that the bluegills ten to flip on the sides

Wayne


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 15, 2008)

The bluegill with tilt if you reel it fairly fast and will turn over if you burn it back. I just reeled it kind of slow with my rod tip up and it didn't roll.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Nah, the only bait I won was a Chatterbait in the monthly drawing. I ordered that swimbait almost a year ago.



Ooops sorry, it was another member who won the Bluegill. Well that is good, I am sure that there will be a chance for you to win one in the near future!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

little anth said:


> i may need to break down and get some swimbaits. what is the best kind for its price. i dont want to go all in yet. :roll:



Storm lures. I have a an identical perch. Raz'r back it is 6 inches and 2oz. I use for Muskie but I think bass would love hitting it. 

Also the Kickin' Slab the sizes are - 

KSS04 4 " 1 1/8 oz. 1 
KSS08 7 3/4 " 6 1/2 oz. 1 



Here is a couple links.

https://www.stormlures.com/products/index.cfm?type=soft_lures

https://www.stormlures.com/products/index.cfm?type=hybrid_lures


----------

